# How In the World do I remove those Door Handles?



## archlab (Feb 12, 2016)

1967 GTO: On the Interior Door Panels, I am trying to figure out how to remove the metal door handles. I've seen a video of a guy removing the handle w/ a 'Handle Removal Tool'. I have a similar tool that seems to be 
the correct tool, yet it does not just pop the handle (also used for window crank) like the video guy. Nothing happens at all.

What am I doing wrong?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

archlab said:


> 1967 GTO: On the Interior Door Panels, I am trying to figure out how to remove the metal door handles. I've seen a video of a guy removing the handle w/ a 'Handle Removal Tool'. I have a similar tool that seems to be
> the correct tool, yet it does not just pop the handle (also used for window crank) like the video guy. Nothing happens at all.
> 
> What am I doing wrong?



There is a spring clip. You have the right tool. The spring clip can be either on the side where you have the tool in position, tool parallel with the door handle, OR, as I recall, if the door has been pulled apart, it could have been installed backwards - the spring clip opening at the back of the handle.

Either way, you should be able to put the tool in and then give it a gentle hit to pop the clip off. There should be a factory plastic rub-ring that goes between the handle and the door panel. If it has been removed, it can be a little more of a pain to get the tool lined up to catch the clip. Might take a few tries, but it should come right off. Don't pry anything.


----------



## archlab (Feb 12, 2016)

Thanks! I'll 'adjust my approach' accordingly.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

And when you go to re-install the handles, push the clips on all the way before you pop the handles back on. The handles will lock in place automatically.


----------

